# Please Forward This To Pet Owners In The Fire Zones!!



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

VCA Animal Hospitals Offers Free Boarding for Pets Affected by Southern 
California Fires

http://www.ad- hoc-news. de/Aktie/ 127...3/SOUTHERN .html<http://www.ad- 
hoc-news. de/Aktie/ 12717634/ News/13829613/ SOUTHERN. html>

VCA Animal Hospitals announced today that local SOUTHERN California VCA 
facilities are offering free boarding for companion animals whose families have 
been evacuated or displaced as a result of the current firestorms. 
Conveniently located VCA animal hospitals will provide a safe environment for pets that 
have been affected by the fires through November 5, 2007 on a space available 
basis.

As thousands of families are being evacuated to shelters or facing the loss 
of their homes, VCA hopes to ease their burden by offering free boarding for 
pets so they can focus on the critical issues with their families and homes,? 
said Art Antin, Chief Operating Officer of VCA Animal Hospitals.

Boarding assistance for pets is based on space availability at individual 
VCA Animal Hospitals throughout Southern California. Pet owners can Call the 
following VCA facilities that currently have space available:

Alhambra VCA Mission Animal Hospital 626-289-3643
Arroyo Grande VCA South County Animal Hospital 805-489-1361
Bellflower VCA Lakewood Animal Hospital 562-633-8126
Big Bear City VCA Lakeside Animal Hospital 909-866-2021
Burbank VCA Animal Hospital (Burbank) 818-845-7246
Canoga Park VCA Companion Animal Hospital 818-340-1569
Cypress VCA College Park - Ana Brook Animal Hospital 714-827-6861
Encinitas VCA North Coast Animal Hospital 760-632-1072
Glendale VCA Arden Animal Hospital 818-246-2478
Hermosa Beach VCA Coast Animal Hospital 310-372-8881
Hesperia VCA Victor Valley Animal Hospital 760-244-8022
La Mesa VCA Grossmont Animal Hospital 619-697-0082
Laguna Niguel VCA Aliso Viejo Animal Hospital 949-643-0437
Lake Forest VCA Saddleback Animal Hospital 949-586-4250
Lake Forest VCA Arroyo Animal Hospital 949-770-1808
Long Beach VCA Los Altos Animal Hospital 562-421-3749
Los Alamitos VCA Rossmoor-El Dorado Animal Hospital 562-598-8621
Los Angeles VCA Miller-Robertson Animal Hospital 310-657-7050
Los Angeles VCA Petville Animal Hospital 310-313-9118
Mission Viejo VCA Mission Viejo Animal Hospital 949-582-1220
Monrovia VCA Santa Anita Animal Hospital 626-359-3281
Palm Springs VCA Desert Animal Hospital 760-778-9999
Pasadena VCA A Breed Apart Animal Hospital 626-795-4444
Rancho Mirage VCA Rancho Mirage Animal Hospital 760-346-6103
Reseda VCA McClave Animal Hospital 818-881-5102
Ridgecrest VCA Crestwood Animal Hospital 760-446-7616
Rolling Hills Estates
VCA Silver Spur Animal Hospital310- 541-3331
San Diego VCA Angel Animal Hospital 619-291-0042
San Diego VCA Hillcrest Animal Hospital 619-299-7387
San Diego VCA Main Street Animal Hospital 619-232-7401
San Diego VCA West Bernardo Animal Hospital 858-485-7570
Santa Fe Springs VCA La Mirada Animal Hospital 562-921-3539
Santa Monica VCA Santa Monica Dog and Cat Hospital 310-453-5459
Santa Monica VCA Wilshire Animal Hospital 310-828-4587
Spring Valley VCA Paradise Valley Animal Hospital 619-475-9770
Temecula VCA El Rancho Animal Hospital 951-296-3898
Torrance VCA Clarmar Animal Hospital 310-371-2474
Torrance VCA Kennel Club Resort & Spa 310-539-2201
Upland VCA Central Animal Hospital 909-981-2855
Venice VCA Marina Animal Hospital 310-306-8707
Victorville VCA Mesa Animal Hospital 760-245-0109
Woodland Hills VCA Parkwood Animal Hospital 818-884-5506


----------

